# John Sims 114 GRT Hull 1880s?



## Matt Gibbs (Apr 27, 2009)

Hello folks;
My great great grandfather was Master of the John Sims, he lived in Hull in the 1870s-1900s and is listed in the 1881 census as being on board her.
Interested in any pointers as to what she was etc and where I can find out about him and other ships he was on.
Thanks
Matt


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
I am almost certain that this is the vessel you seek.
She was a fishing smack Port registration number H1110 official number 77504
Lost with all hands 22/Dec/1894 North Sea.
I suggest you do the following to make sure this is the vessel your great grandad served on.
Her crew agreements for 1881 are in the British National Archive. These will tell you if he was onboard and there maybe other useful information, address,
Certificate number, etc.
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...0&CATLN=6&Highlight=,77504&accessmethod=0&j=1
Her registration do***ents are also at Kew.
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...39741&CATLN=7&Highlight=,77504&accessmethod=0
These will tell you her owner/s builders etc.

Finding his other vessels will not be easy as fisherman tended not to show loyalty to any particular ship.
If you need help to obtain the above just shout.

Roger


----------



## Matt Gibbs (Apr 27, 2009)

Hello there;
Many thanks. I think you're right about the vessel John Sims. I will enquire about those records. 
He wasn't on her on her last sailing when she was lost with all hands. The pdf file at:
http://www.hullcc.gov.uk/pls/portal...L SOURCES/LOST TRAWLERMEN/LOST_TRAWLERMEN.PDF
of lost Hull men includes those lost from the John Sims and he is not on the list. There are 2 Gibbs' but not him.
Many thanks for your help.
Regards
Matt Gibbs


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Matt.

As he was from Hull, probably more likely to be the one mentioned by Roger. However, for what it's worth, The Times has several mentions of a schooner named John Sims around that period as well:

The Times, Tuesday, Jan 26, 1875
Latest Shipping Intelligence
(From Lloyd's, Jan. 25)
DEAL, Jan 25.- .. The Charlotte, three-masted schooner, and the
*John Sims*, schooner, were in collision in the Downs, when both
vessels lost jibboom; the former has proceeded for Ramsgate, the
latter remains at anchor.


The Times, Thursday, Jan 18, 1877
Shipping Intelligence
YARMOUTH, Jan 17.- The *John Sims*, of and for Plymouth from Newcastle, has been
assisted into harbour with loss of jibboom, head-gear, figure-head,
anchor, and chain, having been fouled by a smack while at anchor in
the Roads.

In July 1887, there is mention of a home arrival (London) from Rouen of a *John Sims*.

regards,
Martin


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Checked this one out to satisfy my own curiosity.

regards
Roger


----------



## Matt Gibbs (Apr 27, 2009)

Roger;
A very much belated thank you. I have been away from the Gibbs family research, I got to the stage where there was too many blanks or dead ends, so I went on to other things. A bunch of family do***ents and photos has been found since so I am back on the trail and found your comments. I will have to try and look at those pics again with less tired eyes because I am having trouble reading the writing!

Some more of the family were involved in ships, I found that one of them [George Whitfield Gibbs] went down with HMT Cotsmuir when she was lost with all hands in 1917, likely from a torpedo of UB21. 

best wishes
Matt Gibbs


----------

